

Is Twitter the newest data security threat? - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2008/10/16/is-twitter-the-newest-data-security-threat.aspx

======
cubicle67
I love a good piece of satire. Almost makes you think the author's serious,
but with just enough bs thrown in to let you know he's not.

------
danielh
Twitter is more a threat to productivity than to security.

